# husbands CAN change!



## peachick (Feb 23, 2011)

8 years ago  we bought a house on 4 acres.  About 3 acres of it  is an empty field.  I have always wanted to keep some sort of animal on it, but hubby insisted  "we have enough animals".  GRRRR

Last year on Mothers day, out at a nice restaurant, John says....  "why dont you get something that will eat down that front field so I dont have to mow it anymore".  OMG!

Im thinking,  I waited 8 friggin years for him to say that!  Within 2 days,  I got my first baby lamb and baby goat.  (Penny and Buckley).  Since then  I have picked up 6 more goats  (poor Penny thinks she is a goat too).  

Then, last week one of my new goats delivers 2 precious babies!  So, this weekend  I have the discussion with John  about what to do with the 2 babies....  and he said  (I kid you not)  "why dont you just keep them"  OMG!

So then, this morning  the temps are down in the teens. At 6:AM John is driving to work and a calls to say  "why dont you bring the 2 baby goats in the house because its really really cold outside"  OMG AGAIN!  (who is this man?)

See ladies...  there is hope for the hubbies!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 23, 2011)

Almost sounds exactly what has happened to my husband.  I asked him, "Did you have a near death experience or something?"


----------



## peachick (Feb 23, 2011)

LOL  thats what  Im thinking too...  maybe he was struck by ligntning or something.

Actually,  what it is....  the people at his work love seeing photos of our animals.... so, he gets to show them off.


----------



## chandasue (Feb 23, 2011)

Similar story here too!   Their hearts melt and they become goat addicts too... They just won't admit it.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 23, 2011)

Mine went from, "I am NOT going to milk a goat.  EVER." to fighting me to get to the milk stand first....and he can now wax on about udders / orifices / teat placement w/ the best of them.


----------



## poorboys (Feb 23, 2011)

My dear hubby, even thou he complains Is right out there with me, Last nite I was having a hard time and he must of heard me over the moniter and the next thing I know is he is standing in the doorway asking me what He can do. I don't know how much he heard but it got him out there


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 23, 2011)

thank you, for the warm fuzzy feeling I got from reading this.  LOL


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 23, 2011)

Hahahaha!

We don't have our animals yet, but hubby shuts down when I show him the breed book and say "Do you like these cows? What about this breed of goat? These red pigs here?"

The other day I walked into the apartment and got ambushed by hubby and the book, "Cait, honey, what about these Tunis sheep? I didn't know they have red sheep! Oh, wow, these short fat goats are neat, can we get those too?"

Did I mention he's discovered "hippie cows"? (Highlands)

 You can read?! Hubby...I never knew!


----------



## freemotion (Feb 23, 2011)

Mine doesn't glove up with the big leather and canvas gauntlets anymore when I ask him to help restrain a critter, and he is hauling water buckets twice a day for me (back/hip injury) without complaint!  Let's see if he helps with spring barn clean-out.....   I'm guessing no....

But he is a total enabler now when it comes to which does to breed.....Breed them all, says he!  And I'm betting he resists selling kids this spring, although we are at capacity.

He didn't want me to  get ANY goats at first.  The first three I snuck home.  Then I came home with baby Ginger and it was over.  Nothin' like a baby goat!


----------



## elevan (Feb 23, 2011)

My husband was always on board with the goats, he simply adores them...especially the kids.

Now, the chickens were another matter.  It was no way! You better be prepared to take care of them yourself, cause I'm not messing with any dang birds! (he dislikes birds in general - had a rather large parrot bite him    )  ....  Fast forward ... now, he loves the chickens (especially our Buckeye, Cinnamon) and wants to get turkeys and quail!  

Yep, they definitely can change!


----------



## emily (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't have husband stories, but I can tell you about my dad!

He is not a big fan of the animals. Allow me to clarify, he doesn't like the house animals. Two dogs and one cat stay in on a regular basis. They spend  a lot of time outdoors as well.

We have recently gotten chickens, and he loves them! And when I say he loves them, he loves that I'm the one to take care of them and that their outside,

Well, I was getting one of my silkie roo's bathed and ready for a show that weekend and I was a little worried about putting him back in his cage in the garage. Drum roll please...... Dad suggested he stay inside!! What?! Where did that come from? He wanted my chicken to stay in the house overnight! 
So of course he did


----------



## peachick (Feb 23, 2011)

LOL  thats awesome!
Love hearing you all have similar experiences 

I did not know when my doe Rapunzel was going to have her kids...  when I first started worring about her and the cold weather, John  suggested I put her in the basement at night in a dog crate...  I said????  are you going to teach her how to do stairs?


----------



## PattySh (Feb 23, 2011)

I have 2 (so far!)bottle babies in the house in a puppy playpen. Hubby has been getting up earlier than me and feeding them their bottles and letting me sleep. I get up when the coffee is  ready. He is in charge today watching my pregger does while I run out for dog food.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 23, 2011)

When we first starting looking for a house, what hubby wanted was a little acreage in the country.  I wanted a little hobby farm.  He said OK, you can have your chickens, that will be fun.  I had chickens in the backyard in our house in the city, on a 60 x 150 lot!  We were looking at places in the 5-10 acre range.  Every place we looked at he would scope out what he wanted to do where and I would say and we can put goats there...  He says No goats!, chickens yes, no goats!  We looked at about 20 pieces of property, every time NO GOATS! 

We found the perfect place, at the end of a dead end road, no one on the road but the one house, creek running across it, less than an hour from both of our workplaces.  But it was 32 acres and at the high end of our price range.  We bought it.  We were there about 3 months when he asks me if I want goats.   We have 29 now.  He does a lot of work but I still take care of the details.  

He wont admit it but I think he really likes it.


----------



## peachick (Feb 23, 2011)

Love it Jodi

I cant believe I have a new hubby story that happened about 30 minutes ago.
Friends of mine have a little doeling that  I just have to have  
I put the laptop on hubbys lap to show him a photo of her, and before  I could get a word out he said....  "Wow,  thats a cute baby goat".  LMAO .....

This is getting easy!


----------



## jlbpooh (Feb 23, 2011)

I can relate sooo well. We moved here and had a cat and dog with 6 acres of land. After a year, I finally convinced him to let me get 4 chickens and 8 guineas. He grudglingly gave me his approval, but said, "When they're dead, they're dead, no more." Well, we now have a resident population of about 80 regulars, the number fluctuates during "breeding season." LOL I know the only reason he won't let me get any female goats, is becauseHE isn't going to be able to sell any. He is bad enough with the baby birds. LOL


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Feb 25, 2011)

This was too funny!  I found my non-goat boyfriend laying in the straw w/the new kids letting them climb on him, then he went and got them "better" logs to play on.  He also thought I needed to buy goat coats last winter when it got cold (we blanket horses), 'cause they "looked cold" too...

Still haven't broken him to milking yet...matter of time!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 25, 2011)

Mine now has a theme song for baby goats.


----------



## msjuris (Feb 25, 2011)

Okay, so its only been 3 years with chickens and not quite a year with goats and my husband still complains about every thing pertaining to my animals.  

Of course, he takes all my eggs to work and sells them and has told me I need to get my chickens to lay more eggs because he's got a lot of people at work who want eggs.    (I ordered baby chicks).  Finally after getting the recipe down, he enjoyed a meal of roasted chicken which was one of our own.  He'd been complaining it just wasn't the same as what we get at  the store.  Well not that I cooked it right, he wants to known when I'm going to hatch out some of the Russian Orloffs so we can have more meat birds.

He has three requests for goat milk, even though my first goats haven't even kidded yet.

He continues to complain about all the feed, extra work (all done by me) and the need to build a big barn out back.   Of course, he is also complaining because he has to go away for two weeks and might miss the goats kidding.  Not because he wants to be there, but because he thinks I need him there. 

Maybe he is starting to come around.  Its hard to tell.  I'm hoping the baby goats melt away the rest of his rough exterior.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Feb 25, 2011)

I've wanted goats ever since I goat sat when I was 20. I had mentioned it a couple times to hubby and he wasn't too interested.... Fast forward to last June when out of the clear blue he says he wants some goats, and a couple days later we had placed a down payment on one, and sealed a bargain for 2 more. By the end of the next month we had 9! 

He loves the goats and always has, but I guess I talk to much about them because sometimes he says "If it's about goats, I don't want to hear about it for a while." 

He didn't want chickens either, until we started finally eating some of the ones my parents had been raising for meat.... Now we have 5 or 6 living with my parents' until we are out on our property. 

Course he has his wants too, he wants reindeer and quail, I have my goats. I don't like chickens at all except for their meat and eggs though.


----------

